# Where do you buy your kitchen equipment?



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I'm curious, since we are all professionals here, where do you buy a majority of your cooking equipment?

Catalogs, shows, distributors? Is there one company that you favor?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Living in NY I can go into the city and buy on the Bowery, Bridge Kitchenware( also Bridgekitchen.com) and many friends buy at auction. The web is a good source as are trade shows. I also get small wares here on Long Island at Morty the Knife Man in Port Washington. I don't think I would blow cash at William Sonoma unless it was discounted. 
Belive it or not TJ Maxx has some great knives and gadgets a good prices. 
Where are you Chili?


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Hey, *m brown*, I'm in the midwest.

I'm thinking equipment more for work rather then home, though we can probably talk about both.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I was talking about work and home. 
Restaurant Depot on Long Island is another source. 
You can find large equipment at going out of business auctions and online trade auctions. (I'm not talking about ebay.) 
Look at trade mag's and newspapers for auction dates and locations. The Bowery (a street and area of many equipment dealers) in NYC is the clearing house, as it were, of new and used restaurant and bakery equipment, I am sure other city's have an area just like it.


------------------
Thank You,
mb


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I purchase much of my equipment at local restaurant supply houses and from fiveday.com online. Prices listed by the latter are great, especially for aluminum cookwear.


----------

